
Best JavaScript Static Sites Generators to Look Out for in 2020 - areknawo
https://areknawo.com/best-javascript-static-sites-generators-to-look-out-for-in-2020/
======
popup21
Probably one of the most easiest, feature-rich, and unknown SSGs is called,
Publii. (getpublii.com)

It's a desktop cms based on electron and has replaced wordpress has my dev
platform for content sites.

